# Yellow Jacket RDA (USA)



## CaliGuy (15/10/18)

Came across the Yellow Jacket RDA by Bruce Pro Innovations out of Los Angeles USA on Instagram (vape_bpi_official)




Bruce Pro Innovations has created the all new Yellow Jacket RDA, a 24mm quad terminal rebuildable atomizer. It features a unique ultem top cap chimney to allow for even heat distribution and offers a massive build space across each set of twin posts.


At the top of the build deck a brass umbrella shape allows for juice to be squonked or dripped directly to evenly disperses the liquid across a dual coil configuration.





While the concept of a RDA squonking juice on to the coils from above is not something new, Vandy Vape has 2x RDA’s that do something similar. The bell shaped dome adds something new for those that like to drip as the Juice hits the bell dome first and should do a good job at coating the coils and wicks.

Interesting design and does have a unique look to it with the Ultem Cap covered by the SS Top Cap.

Sadly no reviews on this RDA yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/10/18)

Looks interesting, but that umbrella cap looks like it would limit the size/type of build that could be used this rda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/18)

Very interesting @CaliGuy 
Thanks for sharing

I lolled at the picture of the bee in the first photo
Check it out @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/18)

some videos on the FB Page
https://www.facebook.com/BPIVapeOfficial/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/18)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @CaliGuy
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I lolled at the picture of the bee in the first photo
> Check it out @BumbleBee


Those captions are too funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (15/10/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Looks interesting, but that umbrella cap looks like it would limit the size/type of build that could be used this rda?


To be honest I can’t even figure out where the airflow is, it looks like bottom airflow, suspect it is L Shaped hitting the coils from below between the build posts.

The build that I saw on Instagram looked chunking though, the limitation would be coil height if any.

The dome should reduce the chamber somewhat, flavour could be good with a restricted draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (15/10/18)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @CaliGuy
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I lolled at the picture of the bee in the first photo
> Check it out @BumbleBee


It’s a Yellow Jacket Wasp, Caption is good though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/10/18)

CaliGuy said:


> To be honest I can’t even figure out where the airflow is, it looks like bottom airflow, suspect it is L Shaped hitting the coils from below between the build posts.
> 
> The build that I saw on Instagram looked chunking though, the limitation would be coil height if any.
> 
> The dome should reduce the chamber somewhat, flavour could be good with a restricted draw.


Isn't the slot below the mushroom for airflow? (also just guessing here)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (15/10/18)

@baksteen8168 i didn’t even see the slot there, yes that must be the airflow. Clever, was thinking it would leak like a mofo if the AF was below the coils

This pic shows the airflow slot clearly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/18)

At last it seems like some innovative gear. The Yellow Jacket RDA (RSA?) is quite innovative. Unfortunately not my type of RSA but I may be tempted. A couple of reviews are out including from Jai Haze who likes it. 

For me the popcorn is out on this one I will wait and see. 



What do you think @KZOR ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (18/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> What do you think @KZOR ?


I like this RDA. 
VaporDNA has them and as soon as they have a few items that will get me to the 200 dollar free shipping mark then i am definitely going to include it in my order. 
Slightly worried about the available space for coil placement but i like the design enough to give this nugget a bash.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/18)

KZOR said:


> I like this RDA.
> VaporDNA has them and as soon as they have a few items that will get me to the 200 dollar free shipping mark then i am definitely going to include it in my order.
> Slightly worried about the available space for coil placement but i like the design enough to give this nugget a bash.




I thought you might like it. I'll wait for your review before I decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/18)

FYI https://www.ecigssa.co.za/yellow-jacket-rda-usa.t54273/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/11/18)

Not for me..... but I see a hype train coming

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/11/18)

Have moved the above few posts to this existing thread
Thanks for the headsup @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/18)

Thanks @BumbleBee . I started a new thread without seeing this one. I don't know how I missed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee . I started a new thread without seeing this one. I don't know how I missed it.


It’s Sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

